# [Contest] Which pod system is your favorite? Enter to test our Zero kit by Renova Vapor!



## Vaporesso (12/9/18)

Hi SA fans,

*Renova Vapor*, represented by *Vaporesso* comes to meet you guys!

As you know, we are dedicated to perfecting the pod systems. So we bring out the newest *Zero kit *which would be the new pacemaker for all refillable POD Systems

1. *Press to Fill *system in *PCTG* medical material pod

2. Built-in *Ccell coil* for *high-nicotine satisfaction
*
3. *650mAh battery* with *Omni Board Mini
*
4. *Adjustable power modes*

We know there are many kinds of pod system kits in the market right now and right in your hand. So are the Zero kit!

*Which is your favorite one? Comment below to tell us the reasons. *

Then *9 lucky people* will be chosen *on Sep 19* to win our newly-released Zero kit, help us test it and give us your feedback.


Thanks in advance and come join us!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## NOOB (12/9/18)

I am the proud owner of a dual battery box mod and a single battery squonk mod, but have unfortunately never used a pod system such as yours. I have been looking at some, but have not actually ventured into pod systems yet. For me, a pod system should be small enough to carry in my shirt pocket whilst out and about, yet still deliver satisfactory vape. Your design looks amazing and seems quite compact. A win for me is the fact that I can use my favorite all day vape in a pod system, instead of using cartridges. I also love having all the safety features that I expect from a quality product like the Zero.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kareem (12/9/18)

I only used the Aspire breeze 2 and what I like about it is the size compared to me other mod. It is pocket friendly and with high nic juice it satisfies your craving in a few puffs. Having refillable pods is a huge advantage and saving. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (14/9/18)

I have a Twisp Cue but tried the Suorin drop from a friend and I prefer the drop. The drop Has more satisfying Vapor density and Throat hit is better too. It also feels more comfortable in the hand and is also refillable making it better





@Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (14/9/18)

I personally haven't had much luck with the pod systems, but maybe that's just because I have used the wrong ones!

I have succesfully converted a smoker with the Orca kit though, so while it isn't a pod system, I do think the high-ohm setups have a significant place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (14/9/18)

The Aspire Breeze 2. Coil heads are cheap and the power delivery is good. I don't get any ramp up time and the vape has some 'kick' to it. Other than the breeze 2, I like the SMOK infinix for its size and the power delivery is quite good with this device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (14/9/18)

Had a look at this @ Vape Con and the size impressed me.

Better half was sold as soon as she show them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (14/9/18)

I don't own a pod system...yet....but I have tried a friend Aspire Breeze 2 before, and it is nice and light. Smallest mod I have used and the flavour is also not bad at all, which is always a bonus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (17/9/18)

Only tried The Twisp Cue what was alright. But I would prefer a refillable pod myself. 

The size of this pod really impressed me and I would love to test its performance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crockett (17/9/18)

I have an array of mods but no pod systems as yet. Having said that, I'm finding myself very drawn to the Lost Vape Orion, for the shallowest of reasons - it just looks so good and well made. I am a bit intrigued by pod systems though. Many veteran vapers have tried them out and found them different, but enjoyable - and have continued to use them. I guess it must mean there are good pod systems out there which deliver another way to experience and enjoy vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (17/9/18)

I've only tried 2. The Twisp cue and the justfog mini. 

I have always been a fan of the vaporesso cCell coils in my revenger kit. 

This pod system would be the perfect portable carry around, and allow me to still enjoy my favourite fruity menthol liquid. 

Plus I never win anything. This would be a great start for a vaporesso fan

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (17/9/18)

I have the Joyetech Exceed Edge and enjoy using it very much.
The Zero Kit looks and sounds really Awesome - with the Press to Fill System and adjustable power modes. Great Design. Love the shape and the colours. 
Thanks for the chance. 

*@Max *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (18/9/18)

I have previously used and owned a twisp cue which i wss not satisfied with due to low battery power and limited flavor optipns and i have used a smok pod system not sure what it was called. Ive also tested the apsire breeze and i really enjoyed it the shape just worked so well.

I love the sleek looking design of your system and it looks perfect for people lookign to stealth vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zenzen (18/9/18)

I like how this mod has adjustable power modes. Not something you see often on pod systems. 

Ive never vaped on a pod system and have always wanted to try one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (18/9/18)

I have two Twisp cue's and a E-leaf I-care2.I ise the cue's quite often and like it much. the I-care is basically the last resort when all my other mods is either flat or needs a pitstop.

@hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/9/18)

I have a twisp cue and an eleaf Icare2.
They are both great. I gravitate to the refillable pod though. 

@Resistance

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Joe_Doe (19/9/18)

Recently started vaping on a RX3 dual, would love a secondary device for when my batts run flat to keep me away from the cigarettes. 
My very first vape experience was on one of those early twisp pens (4 years ago or something), not even sure which it was, it belonged to a friend - he didn't like it much so I always used to puff on it when i was there if I didn't have cigarettes at the time. Now while im charging Im getting cigarettes to deal with the vape addiction.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporesso (19/9/18)

*Winners' Time*

Thanks so much for all of your feedback! It's tough for us to select the 9 winners to win the final version of Zero kit!

It's totally random and congratulations to all of them!

@NOOB
@daniel craig
@franshorn
@Modyrts
@Resistance
@Crockett
@Constantbester
@Stosta
@Kareem

Please contact us about your delivery information within 48 hours. Stay tuned and more events will be coming!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (19/9/18)

Whaaaaat?? Thanks @Vaporesso!! You guys ROCK!!  
Congrats to all the fellow participants!
@daniel craig
@franshorn
@Modyrts
@Resistance
@Crockett
@Constantbester
@Stosta
@Kareem

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (19/9/18)

WELL DONE TO ALL YOU GUYS WHO WON THE RENOVA ZERO...
It is a great pod system which i KNOW you will enjoy if you are into it...

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## franshorn (19/9/18)

So awesome thanks a lot @Vaporesso 
I never win anything! Will drop a message with my details.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dietz (19/9/18)

Well done, Congrats and Enjoy !!!

@NOOB
@daniel craig
@franshorn
@Modyrts
@Resistance
@Crockett
@Constantbester
@Stosta
@Kareem

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## Modyrts (19/9/18)

Vaporesso said:


> *Winners' Time*
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your feedback! It's tough for us to select the 9 winners to win the final version of Zero kit!
> 
> ...




Thanj you so so much!!!!

Congrats to everyone else!

Dont give up and keep entering

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (19/9/18)

Well done,
@NOOB
@daniel craig
@franshorn
@Modyrts
@Resistance
@Crockett
@Constantbester
@Stosta
@Kareem 
and congrats to all the winners.
Thanks @Vaporesso and Renova Vapor, for the competition and opportunity.
Thank you to all the participants

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kareem (19/9/18)

Thanks @Vaporesso and Renova Vapor.
Congrats to all the winners

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (19/9/18)

Thanks so much @Vaporesso , and congrats to all the winners!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Constantbester (19/9/18)

Thank you very much @Vaporesso. Really appreciate the opportunity. Congrats to all the other winners. Hope you enjoy your goodies

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Vapessa (19/9/18)

Well done to the Lucky Winners !!!

@NOOB
@daniel craig
@franshorn
@Modyrts
@Resistance
@Crockett
@Constantbester
@Stosta
@Kareem

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Modyrts (21/9/18)

@NOOB 
@daniel craig 
@franshorn 
@Resistance 
@Crockett 
@Constantbester 
@Stosta 
@Kareem 

Have any of you been contacted by @Vaporesso ?
Sent them my details but nada

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (21/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> @NOOB
> @daniel craig
> @franshorn
> @Resistance
> ...


Not as yet. But they should reply soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## franshorn (21/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> @NOOB
> @daniel craig
> @franshorn
> @Resistance
> ...



Nope also no answer as yet. 
Is there a way to see if the PM has been read?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (21/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> @NOOB
> @daniel craig
> @franshorn
> @Resistance
> ...


Morning all. I too have sent my details, but have not heard a thing from them. I just looked at their "Profile" on the forum and it seems as though they we last online when they posted the winners on Wednesday. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (21/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> @NOOB
> @daniel craig
> @franshorn
> @Resistance
> ...



Howzit guys, just following up. Have any of you heard from @Vaporesso yet? I obviously have not, so was just curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (21/9/18)

NOOB said:


> Howzit guys, just following up. Have any of you heard from @Vaporesso yet? I obviously have not, so was just curious.


Not as yet. They are on holiday on the 22, 23 and 24th so you'll probably hear from them on Tuesday or so because they won't be able to ship until then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (21/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> Not as yet. They are on holiday on the 22, 23 and 24th so you'll probably hear from them on Tuesday or so because they won't be able to ship until then.


Ah, of course, forgot that they are on holiday. My bad! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/9/18)

Does anybody know where they shipping from?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Vapessa (24/9/18)

Resistance said:


> Does anybody know where they shipping from?




Shenzhen, China

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (25/9/18)

Resistance said:


> Does anybody know where they shipping from?


Hi @Resistance 
Just checked one of my tracking numbers from them and it looks like they ship from Belgium.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (25/9/18)

hmmmm so guess it's going to be a while before we get our prizes if they not shipping locally.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Constantbester (25/9/18)

franshorn said:


> hmmmm so guess it's going to be a while before we get our prizes if they not shipping locally.


Depends through whom they send it.....fastes will probably be 3 days....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (1/10/18)

Wait wtf they shipped your guys? I havnt heard anything from them. They sent me a message a day after the contest asking for my phone number and i never heard anything from them again. This is BS

@Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (2/10/18)

Modyrts said:


> Wait wtf they shipped your guys? I havnt heard anything from them. They sent me a message a day after the contest asking for my phone number and i never heard anything from them again. This is BS
> 
> @Vaporesso


I don't think they did as yet. China is on holiday till 8th October.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (2/10/18)

daniel craig said:


> I don't think they did as yet. China is on holiday till 8th October.



Really? I didnt know this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (2/10/18)

Modyrts said:


> Really? I didnt know this


Yes it's their National holiday now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn (9/10/18)

i know one should never look a gift horse in the mouth.... but really....

Looks like i'll be getting a xmas present

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (9/10/18)

franshorn said:


> i know one should never look a gift horse in the mouth.... but really....
> 
> Looks like i'll be getting a xmas present


I got a tracking # from them. Its coming from Belgium via SAPO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (9/10/18)

daniel craig said:


> I got a tracking # from them. Its coming from Belgium via SAPO


Wow, you got a tracking number?? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (10/10/18)

They eventually got back to me a day or two ago witha tracking number although if i track it the item hasnt even been collected yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporesso (11/10/18)

Sorry for all your inconvenience and sorry for late reply. We already shipped all the prizes. And all the tracking numbers are available now. We will inform soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (25/10/18)

Has anyone had any feedback on this, or am I just being my usual, impatient, self? Still waiting for the tracking number as well. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (25/10/18)

NOOB said:


> Has anyone had any feedback on this, or am I just being my usual, impatient, self?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I've gotten my tracking number. It shipped with Post so it's gong to take a very long time.

If you have your tracking number, you can track it yourself using 17track.net

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB (25/10/18)

daniel craig said:


> I've gotten my tracking number. It shipped with Post so it's gong to take a very long time.
> 
> If you have your tracking number, you can track it yourself using 17track.net


Nope. Still have not received my tracking number.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kareem (29/10/18)

Good day, does anyone know how long this will take?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gimli (29/10/18)

Kareem said:


> Good day, does anyone know how long this will take?
> View attachment 149897


I Had a prize i won from china, and it had a similar message for about 2 months, then our "great" post office finally decided to scan it into the country, then took another 3 weeks or so to get to me in JHB. Maybe you lucky and the post office works a bit quicker than they did with mine

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## franshorn (29/10/18)

I think the plane crashed that had the parcels on. Longest flight ever

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/10/18)

Kareem said:


> Good day, does anyone know how long this will take?
> View attachment 149897


Two months at the most, maybe three. Thats how long I waited for mine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn (8/11/18)

Anyone tracking details show progress yet? Or still lost at sea?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (8/11/18)

Finally got my tracking number earlier this week. Tracked and I think the "pirates" off the North African coast must be vaping up a storm by now! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## franshorn (29/11/18)

So it seems there's movement... 



Let's hope customs lets it go through

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (29/11/18)

franshorn said:


> So it seems there's movement...
> View attachment 152579
> 
> 
> Let's hope customs lets it go through


and then there's SAPO's backlog....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> and then there's SAPO's backlog....


In my experience the backlog is before it reaches customs. My parcel was flying around for 2 months before it magically went to customs, stayed there for 7 days and then went on. Issue I have now is that it seems like they either scanned the tracking number incorrectly or wrongly sorted it as according to tracking it's on it's way to Durbs... and I'm in Jhb.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## franshorn (5/12/18)

@NOOB 
@daniel craig
@franshorn
@Modyrts
@Resistance
@Crockett
@Constantbester
@Stosta
@Kareem

Help me out guys. I received a first notification, but it had a "Foreign Parcel Collection Notification" slip attached, whereby they want me to submit all kinds of invoices and documents to the capemail email address. 

best I could do is take screenshots of everything and sent it to them. Will await their feedback.

Or should I just go to the post office and ask wheres my parcel?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/12/18)

franshorn said:


> @NOOB
> @daniel craig
> @franshorn
> @Modyrts
> ...


They didn't ask me for any of this stuff but I'd assume you'll need to get an invoice from Vaporesso that matches the invoice SAPO has.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB (5/12/18)

franshorn said:


> @NOOB
> @daniel craig
> @franshorn
> @Modyrts
> ...



Got a slip in the mail this morning to collect a parcel at my local post office, walked in, presented the lady with my slip and ID, and she came back with my parcel. Oh, I had to pay R25.85 for the parcel, but that's it, no questions asked.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (5/12/18)

NOOB said:


> Got a slip in the mail this morning to collect a parcel at my local post office, walked in, presented the lady with my slip and ID, and she came back with my parcel. Oh, I had to pay R25.85 for the parcel, but that's it, no questions asked.


Had to pay 25 portraits.got it two weeks sgo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (6/12/18)

Damn so seems only mine has been detained at capemail...

Will have to see what customs reply

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Modyrts (6/12/18)

Just picked mine up.

Got some teal kinda color. No juice to put in it tho T.T

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kareem (6/12/18)

franshorn said:


> Damn so seems only mine has been detained at capemail...
> 
> Will have to see what customs reply



Just received a notification. Mine has been detained too.
@franshorn have you had any reply yet?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn (6/12/18)

Kareem said:


> Just received a notification. Mine has been detained too.
> @franshorn have you had any reply yet?


Nothing from capemail yet. Sent another email this morning. So the waiting continues.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kareem (6/12/18)

franshorn said:


> Nothing from capemail yet. Sent another email this morning. So the waiting continues.


I called Capemail and explained the situation and was told to come in with my ID and explain it to the "officer''. Will try to go there tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Constantbester (6/12/18)

I'm still waiting....lekker Silverton Postoffice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (6/12/18)

Kareem said:


> I called Capemail and explained the situation and was told to come in with my ID and explain it to the "officer''. Will try to go there tomorrow.



For something costing R350, i'm sorry I'm not going to take off work to go there and raise my blood pressure unnecessarily. 
Not worth the effort. If they don't respond to my emails, then so be it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (6/12/18)

Dude's and girl dudes this thing rocks.
Have been using the Renova zero for two weeks now and the first day I've used it for a full day. The podmod lasted a full work day and more.
This renova is a winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/12/18)

Just an update on the Rrenova Zero.it still rocks.
Airflow can be slightly altered by keeping your airflow closed.battery is life is good.flavour from the pod is awesome and its a good all-round device and quality is outstanding.
What's missing is a cover to protect it and other than that I'm still happy using it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

